# TIP: Lufthansa Bildschirmschoner



## Markus (10 April 2009)

sieht klasse aus das teil:

http://www.staralliance.com/de/travellers/tools_services/screensaver.html


----------



## doublecee (10 April 2009)

kann ich nur beipflichten ...habe/n den saver schon länger im einsatz. auf mehreren screens gleichzeitig machts auch nochma was her


----------



## vierlagig (10 April 2009)

bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der das ding nicht runterladen kann 

weder auf arbeit, noch zu hause ... download stagniert bei 885kB


----------



## IBFS (10 April 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der das ding nicht runterladen kann
> 
> weder auf arbeit, noch zu hause ... download stagniert bei 885kB


 

NEIN, du bist damit leider nicht allein!!!


Frank


----------



## vierlagig (10 April 2009)

IBFS schrieb:


> NEIN, du bist damit leider nicht allein!!!



wenn es freeware ist ...kenne die lizenzbestimmungen nicht ... könnte es einer der besitzenden vielleicht im forum verfügbar machen?!


----------



## OHGN (10 April 2009)

Habe zwar den Downoad noch nicht versucht....

Aber braucht man das? 
.


----------



## vierlagig (10 April 2009)

OHGN schrieb:


> Aber braucht man das?
> .



markus ist begeistert davon ... ich würd gern wissen, von was um ihm dann evtl. sagen zu können "laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig" oder vielleicht auch nen danke unter seinem post rein zu drücken - wer weiß


----------



## marlob (10 April 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> wenn es freeware ist ...kenne die lizenzbestimmungen nicht ... könnte es einer der besitzenden vielleicht im forum verfügbar machen?!


Ich habe ihn mal hochgeladen. Viel Spass beim testen


----------



## vierlagig (10 April 2009)

laaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig

*ROFL*


----------



## OHGN (10 April 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> laaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig
> 
> *ROFL*


Na dann kann ich mir das ja ersparen......:s3:

Danke @4L


----------



## Ralle (10 April 2009)

OHGN schrieb:


> Na dann kann ich mir das ja ersparen......:s3:
> 
> Danke @4L



Pah, was 4L langweilig findet, kann ja durchaus richtig cool sein. *ROFL*

Aber insgesamt, was brauch ich 'nen Bildschirmschoner? Entweder ich arbeite an dem Teil, oder es soll gefälligst den Schnabel halten, respektive den Bildschirm abschalten.


----------



## Markus (11 April 2009)

perlen vor die sue
oder besser - ach fickt euch doch! 

ich mag das dinges mit den vielen bunten punkten!


----------



## Ralle (11 April 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> perlen vor die sue
> oder besser - ach fickt euch doch!
> 
> ich mag das dinges mit den vielen bunten punkten!



Da kann ich mir richtig vorstellen, wie du jeden Tag ne Packung Smarties über die Tastatur kippst. Oder klebst du die dann bei Stromausfall an den Bildschirm?


----------



## Markus (11 April 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Da kann ich mir richtig vorstellen, wie du jeden Tag ne Packung Smarties über die Tastatur kippst. Oder klebst du die dann bei Stromausfall an den Bildschirm?


 

och ralle du kapierst aber auch garnichts!
du kannst die smarties nicht einfach so direkt drankleben!
du musst erst etwas orangesaft auf den bildschirm sprühen und einige wochen "einwirken lassen" wenn du dann die smarties draufmachst, dann halten die ganz gut und bewegen sich ganz doll!


----------



## Markus (11 April 2009)

ich sehe das mit bildschirmschonern grundsätzlich so wie ralle.
und hatte noch NIE einen, aber den finde ich halt cool...
...und deshlab habe ich JETZT einen!


----------



## vierlagig (11 April 2009)

@markus

wenn du unterhaltung brauchst, flirte einfach bißchen mit Eve von www.yellostrom.de *ROFL*

z.b. dreimal "zieh dich aus"  ... aber auch sonst ist sie recht schlagfertig ...


----------



## Maxl (11 April 2009)

also auf meinem netbook mit 1024 x 600 siehts besch..... aus - großer bildschirm wär schon was wert......


----------

